# what is this?



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

what is this? it was sold to me as a black diamond rhom, but its currently in a tank with a light substrate n a light background. thanks in advance.

pic1

pic2


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like an ordinary rhom.... Nice fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

let me help you :rasp: 
View attachment 64458

View attachment 64459


looks like a rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It's a Rhom but we can't tell you what "sort" because we don't know where he has been collected


----------



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

i think it came form peru


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks like a regular rhom


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LOOK AT THOSE EYES!!!

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

marco said:


> LOOK AT THOSE EYES!!!
> 
> WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!
> [snapback]1057413[/snapback]​


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Let Frank take a look.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Let Frank take a look.
> [snapback]1057687[/snapback]​


Frank is out for a while, without an internet connection...









What has to be said has already been said: that fish is an S. rhombeus - what type depends on where it was collected, and we can't tell just by looking at those pictures. You'll have to contact your source (shipper, store, private person): maybe he can tell you a bit more.

That's an awesome-looking fish, btw









ID Complete


----------

